# Seabrook wade on 5/3/13



## asaenz33 (Feb 19, 2012)

Plan on wading the Seabrook area on Friday anyone wanna join??


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

wish i could saenz. good luck


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I won't be able to on Friday, maybe saturday


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Have to play it by ear. What time are you looking to go?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Shoot I'm a sat/sun guy also, hope you slay em


----------



## asaenz33 (Feb 19, 2012)

Would like to head out at day break but I'm flexible


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Kids soccer tourney fri and sat I'm hoping to maybe get out there sunday since I missed my chance this weekend.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

I may join ya on Friday. Will let you know on Thursday.


----------



## asaenz33 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## asaenz33 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Bad news*

I was put in the hospital due to stomach problems not gonna make the wade on Friday per DR orders


----------

